# RSS



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Any chance of an RSS feed for the forum? Think there are free plugins to do this for phpBB?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Any chance of an RSS feed for the forum? Think there are free plugins to do this for phpBB?


The forum moves WAAAAAY too fast for a RSS feed to be even partially useful IMO.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Any chance of an RSS feed for the forum? Think there are free plugins to do this for phpBB?
> ...


Mini2.com had one which I really liked... and it's much larger than this site.

It also depends which reader you use and to how useful it is.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Amazingly, there aren't any phpBB mods that support RSS - at least there weren't the last time I looked. I've had this question asked on various other (much smaller) boards I run, and haven't yet found one that does what I want. If you find one, please let me know!!!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Amazingly, there aren't any phpBB mods that support RSS - at least there weren't the last time I looked. I've had this question asked on various other (much smaller) boards I run, and haven't yet found one that does what I want. If you find one, please let me know!!!


Long time since I did it... think I used part of a "fetch_all" mod or something.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I think it would be a handy feature.. RSS feed of new topics (rather than posts) on each section...

I'd like it I would I tells thee


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

sattan said:


> I think it would be a handy feature.. RSS feed of new topics (rather than posts) on each section...
> 
> I'd like it I would I tells thee


It would really slow things down - ok on a site that has few topic changes per day - but for an active forum it would be a novelty that would wear off very quickly


----------

